

Why a single mom is better off with a $29,000 job than a $69,000 job - mike_esspe
http://www.aei-ideas.org/2012/07/julias-mother-why-a-single-mom-is-better-off-on-welfare-than-taking-a-69000-a-year-job/

======
GiraffeNecktie
American political propaganda. Doesn't belong here.

